# Lynch Etek PM 48 VDC motor for Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $50.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Jan-22-2010 8:24:10 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

